# Serenity Now: The Movie



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 21, 2010)

YouTube - Seinfeld Trailer - "Serenity Now" RE-CUT


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2010)

"The feel good movie of the year": 

YouTube - Seinfeld Trailer - "George" RE-CUT


----------

